# Pet Insurance



## 103538 (Mar 23, 2007)

Can anybody please tell me where you can get pet travel insurance. We are planning to take our dog (betty) around europe for a year and are having trouble finding a company to insure her for more than 90 days. does anyone have any suggestions?

Many Thanks


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

There are some companies collated together here
http://www.labradorforums.co.uk/modules.php?name=Pet_Insurance


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Try VIP (Vet Insurance Protection). they are a pet insurance broker. If you buy Dogs Today Magazine he writes articles in there and you can get a quote via the magazine or google him. They were very helpful for our dogs. Even found a company to insure a 14 year old!!
Pat


----------

